# Rear speakers color codes wires



## blue g' (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi, 

Does anyone know the speaker wire colors to tap into for woofer install ? 
Or even on the discover media headunit pinout ? 
I know if i take off the door panels i would know but want to ask first if someone knows the colors ? 
Power and ground are no problem just those rear door speakers cable colors .. 

Thx guys !!


----------



## blue g' (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the gen3 discover media btw : 

https://www.autoradio-info.de/wp-co...er-2018-_-blitzer-poi-_-disover-media-pro.jpg


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't bother removing door panel to find out speaker wire colors. Wires are color coded inside the cabin but they all become white at the door connector. In another words, all wires inside the door are white.

Here is a pin out layout with wires colors directly behind the radio. This only applies to models without premium sound system (speakers are powered by the headunit, not amp).


1. (+) RR yellow 5. (-) RR brown/yellow

2. (+) RF red/blue 6. (-) RF brown/blue

3. (+) LF red/yellow 7. (-) LF brown/yellow

4. (+)LR grey 8. (-)LR brown/grey


That is the yellow/orange looking 8 pin connector in the top right corner.









*Addition:*
You posted a picture of the touch panel. That is not the actual radio, but simply a touch panel/interface to the radio. The main headunit is inside the glove box.


----------



## blue g' (Sep 15, 2009)

You are awesome ! 1 starting left top? 
Yeah i know headunit in glovevox . 

Thx!!!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

blue g' said:


> You are awesome ! 1 starting left top?
> Yeah i know headunit in glovevox .
> 
> Thx!!!!


I think so, but it would be clear to see what is what when you see the connector.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

blue g' said:


> You are awesome ! 1 starting left top?
> Yeah i know headunit in glovevox .
> 
> Thx!!!!


I was going to give you a speech about not searching, because I literally just asked this, but then I learned something about the head unit brains being in the glove box, so no speech!

I might tap the wires there instead of digging near the speakers in the rear.


----------



## blue g' (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you serious ? 
I searched my ass off 😂 
Yes i think under the inner sills you could find the wires in the colors too .. 

Pardon my English 🤪


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

blue g' said:


> Are you serious ?
> I searched my ass off 😂
> Yes i think under the inner sills you could find the wires in the colors too ..
> 
> Pardon my English 🤪


Yep, August 8th 

I'm trying to avoid pulling up the sills this time. I've done that on the last 6 cars, and it's never fun. I'm hoping to keep everything up front this time, and just run a speaker wire to the sub.


----------



## DaveMac122383 (Mar 5, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Don't bother removing door panel to find out speaker wire colors. Wires are color coded inside the cabin but they all become white at the door connector. In another words, all wires inside the door are white.
> 
> Here is a pin out layout with wires colors directly behind the radio. This only applies to models without premium sound system (speakers are powered by the headunit, not amp).
> 
> ...


 I'm using this wiring info to wire in a line out converter for a 2021 Tiguan so hopefully VW kept this same wiring scheme. I have all the same color wires and colored wires in the same position. I hope itll work. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rustylantrip102014 (6 mo ago)

blue g' said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know the speaker wire colors to tap into for woofer install ?
> Or even on the discover media headunit pinout ?
> ...


----------

